# Anyone been on Citalopram whilst doing TX?



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi

I suffer from anxiety, and my doctor has put me on Citalopram 10mg .

Has anyone been on this?. and how did it effect you?

H X


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi H

I have been taking Citalopram for approx 3 years now, my dose varies 10mg-40mg depending on how i feel, mine was for anxiety and panic attacks. currenly taking 20mg.
My doctor knows about our treatment etc and has no problems with me continuing it. I havnt noticed any difference in myself during the Tx and although we have not been succesful yet I dont belive it has anything connection to the medication, I had EC today and they collected 9 eggs so a good result.
I hope the tablets help, I will say for the first 2 weeks of taking the citalopram i was more anxious,but hang in there it DOES get better.
I wish you lots of luck for your Tx
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi mango

great EC - well done.  

I have felt sick on meds before, but this was vomiting, and I'm only on 10mg.. i really did hope that it would help. I was too scared to take it last night incase I was sick again. I have to becareful with my stomach, having recently had gastritis.

I'm back at the doc tomorrow.

H X


----------



## mango2512 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hiya,

The only sickness I had was before I started the tablets, the anxiety and panic attack were making me sick.
I hope it settles down for you as you really do need to take them regular for them to work

Take care
Love
Mango xxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello there

I took 20mg of Citalopram throughout treatment and pregnancy. I had the most awful side effects when I started taking it. They went though and now it helps very much.

I spoke to a CPN and psychiatrist about taking it during pg and they both confirmed it was fine.

Hope you feel better soon   

LL xxx


----------



## hickson (May 1, 2006)

Hi LL

Thanks for that . What side effects did you have?. and how long did you have them for?did you take it in the am or pm?

x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello there

I had just about all the side effects listed - including the increased acute panic and anxiety. It was ghastly and took a huge effort to keep taking it. I DID - because I had felt so ill before and wanted to feel better. I'm very glad I did - the side effects began to subside after a few weeks, and were clear by 4 or 5. Instead of being hospitalised I was actually back at work     . Wonder drug for me - I've spent 5 years feeling better than I have probably my whole life before.

I can't remember when I took it because I think I tried different times. Now its in my system it makes no difference when I do at all.

LOve

LL xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

